# Evolution-resurrection of Slava Amphibian Sadko - another watch.ru limited project



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

*Moderator's Note:
This thread provides information about a project hosted on another forum site for those who might be interested. It is NOT endorsed by Watchuseek forums.*

Hello Dear Comrades!

After a pretty successful K43 project, here is another project - Amphibian Sadko. The idea was born on watch.ru forum around 6 years ago but was put on the shelf and now you have got a rare chance to get an unusual watch with some history.

We have already got a case prototype, which was made a few years ago:





















Tech specs are subject to discussion but we will use vintage Slava 2427 movement. We are planning to buy a bit more movement to have around 10% of spare parts for easy repairs. I am not sure whether the KIT is planned but it may be possible (will update on this).

We estimate the project to take a year (very optimistic projection) or two years (pessimistic).

The price is will be $*250* (subject to change pending the discussion of changes to the final watch design/tech specs). The first installment is $*100*.

---edited in accordance with Watchuseek rules---

Google docs spreadsheet with the list of available numbers is here

Watch.ru thread is here

As usual, I will be updating you on the progress once I have more information. Unfortunately, I do not have enough time to do it regularly, so don't feel you are left in the dark, this is simply I do not have free time.

Any questions? Ask here.


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi Comrade Sorcer, Can i show the project on the Spanish forum RE? maybe are people interesting too


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Another very interesting watch.ru project, comrade Sorcer. Count me in. Deposit sent.


----------



## Misrob (Nov 6, 2013)

For foreign participants, payment is only in dollars. The prepayment is $ 100 apiece.
Payments in rubles returned!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Misrob. The deposit has been resent in US dollars


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

miquel99 said:


> Hi Comrade Sorcer, Can i show the project on the Spanish forum RE? maybe are people interesting too


Hi there! Of course.


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

sorcer said:


> Hi there! Of course.


Thank you!!


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

I am a sucker for Slavas.

When the deadline of first payment is?


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Rimmed762 said:


> I am a sucker for Slavas.
> 
> When the deadline of first payment is?


The quicker we collect the payment - the quicker the project kicks off.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi, thanks for informing us. Looks like a very exciting project.

For those of us unfortunate who do not read Russian, could you please summarize the key aspects of the project, such as tech considered specs including WR (though I understand they are not fully set yet) and which company will produce the watch?


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks for the information. I’m in!


----------



## Misrob (Nov 6, 2013)

thewatchadude said:


> Hi, thanks for informing us. Looks like a very exciting project.
> 
> For those of us unfortunate who do not read Russian, could you please summarize the key aspects of the project, such as tech considered specs including WR (though I understand they are not fully set yet) and which company will produce the watch?


The manufacturer will be the same who did this project - https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/kiro...ted-edition-project-3656730.html#post34402986

WR expected - 200 m


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

The bezel on the prototype looks like a faithful replication of a bezel that has been worn down with hard use. Has anybody actually tested how easy or difficult it is to grip and turn this bezel, especially when wet?

And a related question: Is this case compatible with Vostok bezels?


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Could you please add more details regarding the case back design? Will it be machined, engraved, or laser marked with the original artwork?

Will the bezel be stainless steel with a faithful color aluminum insert reproduction?

The crystal is K1 and lume C3? Will the hands be same shape and color?

Very interested to participate in another project and thanks for your efforts!


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Can you post up some pictures of the prototype here? Ignore this is there is just the case protoypes as shown in the opening post available.


----------



## Misrob (Nov 6, 2013)

Zany4 said:


> Could you please add more details regarding the case back design? Will it be machined, engraved, or laser marked with the original artwork?
> 
> Will the bezel be stainless steel with a faithful color aluminum insert reproduction?
> 
> ...


We will strive to use modern materials.


----------



## Misrob (Nov 6, 2013)

Chascomm said:


> ...And a related question: Is this case compatible with Vostok bezels?


no

The bezel will be modern, with a rattle.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

In case somebody wants to check manufacture's website - here it is.


----------



## Misrob (Nov 6, 2013)

*Payment in US DOLLARS - ONLY!!!
I fully returned all payments in rubles!*


----------



## Kubrick10 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi, i sent my funds in USD, i made family and friends transfer, now i'm in the list (nr.113) but i've been refunded!


----------



## Misrob (Nov 6, 2013)

Kubrick10 said:


> Hi, i sent my funds in USD, i made family and friends transfer, now i'm in the list (nr.113) but i've been refunded!


Because you sent 100 dollars in rubles at the rate! When you send - carefully look to send in dollars, and not at the rate in rubles.

I need to pay for production in dollars. Losing money on converting is absolutely superfluous !!!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Guys, once again...SEND YOUR FUNDS IN USD ONLY...please pay attention to the currency. Many people sent the transaction in RUB and got refunded.


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

And paid my 100USD. Applied for #2 but would settle for any other too.

Now thinking that if I should get two... So, I would have one to wear.

Since my boys born, I have got him every year some special edition watch. He turned 3 this year and Sadko will be third (already K-43 and Slava homage of WUS). I got two each so one for me to wear. When he is old enough, I will pass these to him.


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

Can we get a rendering of what the project will look like?


----------



## Misrob (Nov 6, 2013)

OrangeOrange said:


> Can we get a rendering of what the project will look like?


Why do you need rendering, the photo in the first message does not suit you?


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

Chascomm said:


> The bezel on the prototype looks like a faithful replication of a bezel that has been worn down with hard use.


I noticed the same, but when I looked pictures of original Sadko it looked like the same. Also, original bezel looks like chromed brass but it seems there is no wear in the top of bezel. Bezel looks relatively tall/high, so it might be the original form of bezel.

Because of height, I believe it is usable.


----------



## Misrob (Nov 6, 2013)

Rimmed762 said:


> I noticed the same, but when I looked pictures of original Sadko it looked like the same. Also, original bezel looks like chromed brass but it seems there is no wear in the top of bezel. Bezel looks relatively tall/high, so it might be the original form of bezel.
> 
> Because of height, I believe it is usable.


On the first three photos, the samples that they tried to make from the photo are 5 years ago. Now we will do exactly the original.
These photos as confirmation that the work on the project is serious.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

This is a VERY cool looking watch, great work.
Whats the size?
Thanks


----------



## Misrob (Nov 6, 2013)

Cobia said:


> This is a VERY cool looking watch, great work.
> Whats the size?
> Thanks


I do not remember exactly, 44-45mm in the extreme points of the corners, which are on the sides left and right.


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

Misrob said:


> Why do you need rendering, the photo in the first message does not suit you?


So it will be more or less an exact replica? What about caseback design and the stats of the watch?


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Joined! Sadko #64. I hope I made the deposit correctly. Salud!


----------



## Misrob (Nov 6, 2013)

OrangeOrange said:


> So it will be more or less an exact replica? What about caseback design and the stats of the watch?


Yes,it is.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

This watch is going to be a sexy beast. I really hope the case back will feature the gusli playing Sadko art whether it is machine engraved or laser etched. If the dial is a faithful recreation of the Sadko text and the unique day / date windows are the same it will be really special. Was the original Slava Sadko more orange or red colored? This was a big debate with the recent Slava Amphibia project so I am just curious. I prefer more red but will be very happy with whatever is decided.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

This looks interesting. Any idea what the case measurements are? I saw that it was said the width is 44mm at the largest point, but do we know how thick it is or the lug-to-lug length? Or how wide the bezel is? The lug width on the prototype cases also looks quite a bit larger than the original.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I Google-translated through part of the original thread and found that there is discussion about the lug width. People seem to be saying 22mm looks good, 20mm is original and acceptable, but 24mm is too large.

Also, here are some super helpful pictures of a mock-up for the case Misrob posted:

This first one shows varying lug widths of 20, 22, and 24:








And a couple of size comparisons:


----------



## Misrob (Nov 6, 2013)

Zany4 said:


> ... Was the original Slava Sadko more orange or red colored? This was a big debate with the recent Slava Amphibia project so I am just curious...


I think orange. This is a real diver color. And maybe red-orange.)))


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

22mm would be the best lug width for me. Lots of strap choices in Zulu, NATO, and rubber. 18mm is too small for the large Sadko case and 20mm seems less common for sale on this side of the Atlantic. Those rapid prototype models look nice and the dial in traditional diver orange would be great.


----------



## calote (Apr 30, 2015)

Zany4 said:


> 22mm would be the best lug width for me. Lots of strap choices in Zulu, NATO, and rubber. 18mm is too small for the large Sadko case and 20mm seems less common for sale on this side of the Atlantic. Those rapid prototype models look nice and the dial in traditional diver orange would be great.


20 mm would be perfect, my favorite watch strap supplier has lots of references on clearance. It is not the case with 18 and 22 mm.

Enviado dende o meu MYA-L41 usando Tapatalk


----------



## calote (Apr 30, 2015)

Payment done (for Sadko number 141), transaction ID 1GL52052C7075920N


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Dear Russian friends, give us some other information or detail and the number of members will grow again!


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

There's no updates in the original thread. But in the interest of generating more interest here are the rest of the pictures that Misrob posted of 3d printed prototypes demonstrating different lug widths. He mentions they are on an 18 cm (7 inch) wrist.

Shots of 20mm lug width:























Shots of 22mm lug width:























Shots of 24mm lug width:


----------



## calote (Apr 30, 2015)

haejuk said:


> There's no updates in the original thread. But in the interest of generating more interest here are the rest of the pictures that Misrob posted of 3d printed prototypes demonstrating different lug widths. He mentions they are on an 18 cm (7 inch) wrist.
> 
> Shots of 20mm lug width:
> 
> ...


The 20 mm lug space prototype looks great, the right dimensions IMHO.

Enviado dende o meu MYA-L41 usando Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I agree. A thick 20mm strap looks perfect on this. 

I am only wondering if the case will have a brushed finish on the top surface like the original or if it will remain all polished like the prototype cases shown in the first post. If it is confirmed that there will be a brushed finish I will probably join.


----------



## calote (Apr 30, 2015)

haejuk said:


> I agree. A thick 20mm strap looks perfect on this.
> 
> I am only wondering if the case will have a brushed finish on the top surface like the original or if it will remain all polished like the prototype cases shown in the first post. If it is confirmed that there will be a brushed finish I will probably join.


No idea about their conceiving procedure but I guess we won't get to vote.

Enviado dende o meu MYA-L41 usando Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

20mm lug is way to slender for the 12 O'clock side of the case!
22mm looks sensible and allows for a wide choice of bands
24mm just looks dumb!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Interesting to see how the lug ends get smaller as the strap width increases. The shape of the Sadko case allows no change to the lugs besides cutting more metal from them to allow a wider strap. The 24mm looks a bit delicate at the 6 o'clock end.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I just joined, sent paypal , hoping to get number 68.


----------



## Misrob (Nov 6, 2013)

haejuk said:


> ...I am only wondering if the case will have a brushed finish on the top surface like the original or if it will remain all polished like the prototype cases shown in the first post. If it is confirmed that there will be a brushed finish I will probably join.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/evol...u-limited-project-4799485-3.html#post47184461

"...Now we will do exactly the original..."


----------



## Watchdog64 (Jul 5, 2018)

To answer Misrob,that sounds great and you are doing a great job with the watch!


----------



## calote (Apr 30, 2015)

Cool! That is what I wanted; an exact reproduction of the original design. Thank you Misrob!


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

I think I saw on the registration spreadsheet that 20mm was already the decided lug width. Is that correct? No problem for me if 20 or 22mm.


----------



## calote (Apr 30, 2015)

Zany4 said:


> I think I saw on the registration spreadsheet that 20mm was already the decided lug width. Is that correct? No problem for me if 20 or 22mm.


Yep! faithfull to the original!
Besides, nobody likes 24.

Enviado dende o meu MYA-L41 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello, Hi, I'm interested in the project, so I just sent the money (100,44 $... convertion of euros-dollars). Do I need to do something else? Should I modify the list with the number I want (167) or something like that? Thank you.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Nearco said:


> Hello, Hi, I'm interested in the project, so I just sent the money (100,44 $... convertion of euros-dollars). Do I need to do something else? Should I modify the list with the number I want (167) or something like that? Thank you.


Nah, just make sure you follow instructions in post no 1. PLEASE read them very carefully.


----------



## vattier (Oct 29, 2018)

Hello!

Payment done (for Sadko number 51), transaction ID 48904606FE8746355

I hope I made the deposit correctly. 

Saludos desde España!


----------



## krishnapur (May 2, 2012)

Hello,

Just sent payment via Paypal requesting Sadko number 120 please.

Thanks for making this project happen and greetings from the UK!


----------



## lagazeta (Oct 31, 2018)

I can still sign up. I am with the translator and quite busy. If someone can clarify it in Spanish, I would appreciate it. I am a novice here and I found out about the Russian forum of special watches in Spain.
Aun me puedo apuntar.Estoy con el traductor y bastante liado.Si alguien me lo puede aclarar en español se lo agradeceria.Soy novato aqui y me entere por el foro ruso de relojes especiales en españa.


----------



## calote (Apr 30, 2015)

lagazeta said:


> I can still sign up. I am with the translator and quite busy. If someone can clarify it in Spanish, I would appreciate it. I am a novice here and I found out about the Russian forum of special watches in Spain.
> Aun me puedo apuntar.Estoy con el traductor y bastante liado.Si alguien me lo puede aclarar en español se lo agradeceria.Soy novato aqui y me entere por el foro ruso de relojes especiales en españa.


Sí, estás a tiempo. Asegurate de enviar el pago en dólares, si no, te lo devuelven con el coste a tu cargo.

Yes, you can still join. Make sure you send the transfer in USD; otherwise they will cancel the transaction and you will pay the expenses.

Enviado dende o meu MYA-L41 usando Tapatalk


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello,

Just sent payment via Paypal requesting Sadko number 299 please.

Thanks for making this project happen and greetings from Spain!


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

I just sent the funds. Number 138. Thank you.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Update from the thread on watch.ru from Misrob:

It looks like there is a project participant who has become an owner of an original Sadko. Now the project can use measurements of the original.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

haejuk said:


> Update from the thread on watch.ru from Misrob:


That's awesome. It will surely help with all the case geometry detail and proportions of the dial, hands, and bezel. I really hope that case back can somehow be duplicated because it's so unique. Really excited to see how the project progresses and glad to participate.


----------



## vattier (Oct 29, 2018)

haejuk said:


> Update from the thread on watch.ru from Misrob:
> 
> It looks like there is a project participant who has become an owner of an original Sadko. Now the project can use measurements of the original.


that is wonderful news!
I am very happy with this project. It is a really special watch.
Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## Watchdog64 (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks for uppdate and that is fantastic news!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Here are a couple of pics of the watch, which was bought by a watch.ru member recently.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

What is the value of an original Sadko like that? Thanks


----------



## calote (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks a lot for update.

It is great you got the "real deal"; I guess it is what we needed to achieve the perfect reissue. By the way, the caseback is awesome! I would not change a thing!


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Here's a couple of more shots of the original. Posted by the user Caretaker on watch.ru. It looks like it wears well based on the lugs curving down, but it is pretty thick at 16.2mm. Also, here is a link to the original post with some more pictures of the Sadko with the Bronze Amphibian wrist shots for comparisons for anyone interested:

??????? ????? Watch.ru - ???????? ????????? ???????? - ??????? «?????». ????????-????????????.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tokareva said:


> What is the value of an original Sadko like that? Thanks


it can be used as a reference for this project


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Realy diggin the orange colours on the dial an hands !


----------



## bpmurray (Mar 15, 2017)

tokareva said:


> What is the value of an original Sadko like that? Thanks


They are so rare that it is hard to give it a real value. There had been one for sale on Avito.ru for months, maybe years, with an asking price in the multiple thousands (can't remember what), but from a seller with notoriously crazy high pricing. The problem was, who else even had one to sell? I wonder if that is the one now being pictured here.

Anyway, if you actually want to buy an original, be prepared to spend BIG $$$, and you'll probably need help from inside the former USSR from serious watch sellers to even locate one, which could take quite a while. If one were to pop up on eBay, who knows how high it might get. At least $2,000 is my guess, but who knows.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

bpmurray said:


> They are so rare that it is hard to give it a real value. There had been one for sale on Avito.ru for months, maybe years, with an asking price in the multiple thousands (can't remember what), but from a seller with notoriously crazy high pricing. The problem was, who else even had one to sell? I wonder if that is the one now being pictured here.
> 
> Anyway, if you actually want to buy an original, be prepared to spend BIG $$$, and you'll probably need help from inside the former USSR from serious watch sellers to even locate one, which could take quite a while. If one were to pop up on eBay, who knows how high it might get. At least $2,000 is my guess, but who knows.


I also remember that.... and if I m not mistaken he asked for 1 million rubles which is round 15k $ nowadays..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdog64 (Jul 5, 2018)

That is fantastic news!thanks for it! 🙂


----------



## bpmurray (Mar 15, 2017)

kakefe said:


> I also remember that.... and if I m not mistaken he asked for 1 million rubles which is round 15k $ nowadays..


That price sounds familiar. To be fair, that could be a perfectly reasonable price for a real-life Sadko. There is just no way to tell, since so few of them are even known to exist.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the input regarding the price comrades. Why are they so scarce, were they all destroyed somehow or just not many produced? Why weren't more produced, was it an unpopular model? Thanks.


----------



## bpmurray (Mar 15, 2017)

tokareva said:


> Thanks for the input regarding the price comrades. Why are they so scarce, were they all destroyed somehow, or just not many produced? Why weren't more produced, was it an unpopular model? Thanks.


Unfortunately, outside of this catalog image from a 1983 catalog alongside the rare (but not nearly THIS rare Slava Diver), there is just very little information available:
















My best guess is that the Sadko fell into the same trap as most of the watches we consider rare or even extremely rare today such as the Raketa 3031 -- there was an insufficient market to justify continuing to make them. For the Sadko, it required a unique case and caseback, a more complex movement (day/date) than would ever really be necessary on a diver, plus the difficulty of actually making it waterproof for which Second Moscow was ill equipped. This is a lot of work, and for what? There would have been no internal market for it, because the cost would be exorbitant and the demand could easily be filled by supply from Chistopol. Remember, these were weren't different companies in direct competition with each other as they would have been in the West, but were essentially two divisions of the same parent corporation.

As an export, it would have been a disaster. Sadko was the protagonist in a Slavic epic, which absolutely no one outside of the USSR would ever have heard of, so the name would have been nonsensical. Add in the Cyrillic day wheel and case back, plus the fact that it is undeniably ugly, and they wouldn't have been able to give these away for free in western Europe.

My guess is that there was an effort made to roll these out, but probably just a single production run because the sales did not justify continuing to make any more beyond that.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Guys, don't forget that the prices for the original soviet watches is usually super inflated. A friend of mine sent me a link today to an original NvCh watch, with a price tag of $850, which, clearly, does not reflect the recent Meranom's project.


----------



## bpmurray (Mar 15, 2017)

sorcer said:


> Guys, don't forget that the prices for the original soviet watches is usually super inflated. A friend of mine sent me a link today to an original NvCh watch, with a price tag of $850, which, clearly, does not reflect the recent Meranom's project.


I mean... it's extremely for a vintage watch to cost more than a modern homage or re-make. This was true for the 300m homage, the Slava diver homage, etc. I don't think this means the prices of the originals are inflated, they are simply different watches with different values.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm in too.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Zany4 said:


> This watch is going to be a sexy beast. I really hope the case back will feature the gusli playing Sadko art whether it is machine engraved or laser etched. If the dial is a faithful recreation of the Sadko text and the unique day / date windows are the same it will be really special. Was the original Slava Sadko more orange or red colored? This was a big debate with the recent Slava Amphibia project so I am just curious. I prefer more red but will be very happy with whatever is decided.


I don't think it will be complete without the Sadko/gusli caseback.

Ideally embossed.

It's a good watch to pick for this kind of project in my view. Distinctive.

Roll up and get you name down so it can get started!


----------



## buddhawake (Jul 30, 2018)

when is the deadline to provide the money...? I have some interest but funds and interests not always coincide.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

buddhawake said:


> when is the deadline to provide the money...? I have some interest but funds and interests not always coincide.


That is true for most. But $100 to be in or out?

"Some" interest is out.


----------



## buddhawake (Jul 30, 2018)

No, "some" if its not due immediately. In if in the next weeks, out if immediate. So I think "some interest" leaves enough leeway.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

buddhawake said:


> No, "some" if its not due immediately. In if in the next weeks, out if immediate. So I think "some interest" leaves enough leeway.


You've seen it


----------



## Eric M (Mar 29, 2013)

Just sent a deposit for #71


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Just a bump really.

I can’t believe people aren’t tripping over each other to be in this..


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Any holiday updates for us “foreign” participants? What is the minimum number of participants needed for the project to move forward? I too can’t believe other are not interested. The organizers seem to have a successful track record with their projects.


----------



## Ciaran75 (Sep 16, 2010)

Deposit sent for 155
Thank you!


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Zany4 said:


> Any holiday updates for us "foreign" participants? What is the minimum number of participants needed for the project to move forward? I too can't believe other are not interested. The organizers seem to have a successful track record with their projects.


Bump for updates


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

From Google-translating a post from 12/21 I see that the biggest difficulty at the moment is lack of dimensional drawings. They are going to try to get a sample in January and then it might be time to pay the rest of the cost of the watch for everyone.

This is just what I got from Google-translate, so it might not be 100% accurate. But this is how I understood it.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Cheers.

I never thought of Google translating it. I’ll have a go.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Do they need an engineer to do manufacturing drawings?


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Zany4 said:


> Do they need an engineer to do manufacturing drawings?


Are you offering?


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Kotsov said:


> Are you offering?


I can do it, as probably can many other engineers on this forum, but it depends if they already have 3D models and the bezel/case interface specifications from the manufacturer. Also standard manufacturing tolerances for the manufacturer's normal cases would be needed. You don't want to have to design from scratch.

I assume 3D CAD models exist because they already have plastic printed prototypes shown. Reverse engineering from actual case measurements could also be done to create a parametric model if they only had a casting or 3D scam. Also US CAD software and file formats may not be comparable depending on their software.

Engineering manufacturing drawings should hopefully not be the worst of their problems.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't know the details. You could always PM Misrob to see if they need someone.


----------



## XsiOn (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi,

I just joined the party and paid for 148.


----------



## armanh (May 22, 2017)

Signed up for #91


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

It’s filling up nicely. Nearly all of the first hundred numbers have now gone.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

#122 checking in. |>


----------



## XsiOn (Jan 4, 2017)

Probably many people who waited for Elbrus project will have free founds now


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Will this have acrylic or mineral glass?


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> Will this have acrylic or mineral glass?


I believe their previous project used K1, a varient of mineral crystal that is supposedly more scratch and impact resistant. When I asked previously, it was replied that they are using "modern materials".


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

#92 claimed, just sent out via paypal


----------



## Misrob (Nov 6, 2013)

Solotov said:


> #92 claimed, just sent out via paypal


I did full refund. Only in dollars. Read topic!


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

I thought we were using acrylic crystal like on regular amphibias. And how do we get to choose the mechanism used in the watch? Since both Orient and Slava will be used.


----------



## calote (Apr 30, 2015)

OrangeOrange said:


> I thought we were using acrylic crystal like on regular amphibias. And how do we get to choose the mechanism used in the watch? Since both Orient and Slava will be used.


I think they dropped the orient option. As far as I understand we will stick to the slava original machine.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Not many left of the first 100...


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Bump.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

This is a post from misrob from last week on watch.ru:

Да, приветствую, коллеги. Ждал-ждал вестей с производства, да затянул с новостями.
Новостей, к сожалению, пока нет.
У циферблатчиков там что-то с ножками не выходило, переслали мех от корпусников, так и попали в китайский НГ. Они за две недели до праздников своих уже работают через пень-колода. Потом ещё и персонал обновлять начинают вплоть до топ-менеджеров. Так что пока ждём, в марте думаю подвижки теперь ждать.

Arguably not the best translation from Google:
I waited and waited for news from production, but I delayed it with news. Unfortunately, there is no news yet. 
The dials with something with the legs did not come out, they sent the fur from the case, and they got into the Chinese NG. Two weeks before their holidays they are already working through the stump-deck. Then they also start updating the staff right up to the top managers. So while we wait, in March I think the progress is now to wait.


----------



## Eric M (Mar 29, 2013)

Fergfour said:


> This is a post from misrob from last week on watch.ru:
> 
> Да, приветствую, коллеги. Ждал-ждал вестей с производства, да затянул с новостями.
> Новостей, к сожалению, пока нет.
> ...


That is a wonderfully garbled translation. Can any of our native speakers chime in with a better translation?

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Eric M said:


> That is a wonderfully garbled translation. Can any of our native speakers chime in with a better translation?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


clear enough. read it again


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Eric M said:


> That is a wonderfully garbled translation. Can any of our native speakers chime in with a better translation?


No worries, I speak Google:

Delays with fixes to some details due to the Chinese New Year. See how things look in March.


----------



## Eric M (Mar 29, 2013)

Chascomm said:


> No worries, I speak Google:
> 
> Delays with fixes to some details due to the Chinese New Year. See how things look in March.


Thanks. My google fluency is a bit down at the movement due to chronic insomnia. Excited for this to move forward though.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

The word "fur" comes up a lot in google translations of the thread. Does anyone know what it refers to? It seems to be case related in most examples. I think the word is actually "мех", but don't quite get what this means in relation to watches.


----------



## t3tan3k (Sep 6, 2018)

haejuk said:


> The word "fur" comes up a lot in google translations of the thread. Does anyone know what it refers to? It seems to be case related in most examples. I think the word is actually "мех", but don't quite get what this means in relation to watches.


Movement (мех is short for "mechanism" and also means "fur").


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Well, I just sent the deposit for watch #95. I'm not really sure why though, frankly this has got to be one of the ugliest watches I've ever seen...but these projects are fun and they did a great job on the Kirovskie. It is unusual however and I believe somebody would buy it if I hate it.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

tokareva said:


> Well, I just sent the deposit for watch #95. I'm not really sure why though, frankly this has got to be one of the ugliest watches I've ever seen...but these projects are fun and they did a great job on the Kirovskie. It is unusual however and I believe somebody would buy it if I hate it.


LOL. It's quite a bruiser as well, looks like it could give a 1967 a run for it's money. Still, like you said if you don't like it the project watches usually are easy to flip.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> LOL. It's quite a bruiser as well, looks like it could give a 1967 a run for it's money. Still, like you said if you don't like it the project watches usually are easy to flip.


I hope that I like it, almost looks like it could be a Klingon or Vulcan watch.

EDIT: I just now found these pics, so I take back what I said about it being an ugly watch. I didn't realize how big it would be... if it turns out like this it will look amazing. I'm very excited now!


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

tokareva said:


> I hope that I like it, almost looks like it could be a Klingon or Vulcan watch.
> 
> EDIT: I just now found these pics, so I take back what I said about it being an ugly watch. I didn't realize how big it would be... if it turns out like this it will look amazing. I'm very excited now!
> View attachment 13883297
> View attachment 13883299


Wow! You can kill somebody with that. Was not very convinced but, as an image is worth far more than 1,000 words, I a m very satisfied to be in the project. Keep on!


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

One more, the bezel and shape of the case look great in this one.


----------



## Eric M (Mar 29, 2013)

Those look awesome. I may need to reserve another.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

tokareva said:


> Well, I just sent the deposit for watch #95. I'm not really sure why though, frankly this has got to be one of the ugliest watches I've ever seen...but these projects are fun and they did a great job on the Kirovskie. It is unusual however and I believe somebody would buy it if I hate it.


I answered you on the w.ru forum about Slava.

At the moment only Slava mechanism is considered.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

detroie said:


> I answered you on the w.ru forum about Slava.
> 
> At the moment only Slava mechanism is considered.


Thank you comrade Detroie, I will go look. 
I am having trouble with operating the controls on that forum, I can't find the edit button...:-s


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

So are we using the acrylic crystals like we use on regular Vostok Amphibians?


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

OrangeOrange said:


> So are we using the acrylic crystals like we use on regular Vostok Amphibians?


It was mentioned that it will be Mineral crystal K1 or K2. However i cant find any information that saphire was not considered anymore.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

That does look like a proper watch 

Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Eric M said:


> Those look awesome. I may need to reserve another.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


I have done. No94 for me. Money sent.


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm in !
100$ sent for #98
Thanks


----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm in for #199 !
$100 sent
С уважением


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

philippeF said:


> I'm in for #199 !
> $100 sent
> С уважением


Filling up nicely..


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Are they really going to make 300? More than half the slots are still available.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Is it my imagination or do some of the numbers selected on the spreadsheet seem a little unusual? It seems like typically most want a lower number, but many have chosen much higher numbers for some reason. Personally I don't care what the number is but try to get one relatively low that still sounds good ,like 95 for example. I can understand the interest in some of the higher numbers like 200, 250,275, 299, 300, etc. but some of them I don't get.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm still on the fence with the Sadko for the same reason I am with a 1967, the size. I am tempted by both (also the Compressor) but I don't want a watch _only _ because it's limited. I want to wear it and be comfortable with how it looks on the wrist, etc. My willpower is weak and I may come around still...


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> I'm still on the fence with the Sadko for the same reason I am with a 1967, the size. I am tempted by both (also the Compressor) but I don't want a watch _only _ because it's limited. I want to wear it and be comfortable with how it looks on the wrist, etc. My willpower is weak and I may come around still...


I was sold on the idea after I found out they are making an exact replica of the original instead of something that just looks similar.


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

I hope they make the 300 and wish the project is successful. In the beginning, I said to myself "no way", but the Sadko has grown on me, when I saw it alongside the brass 1967 and in a wrist shot...

Best regards


----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)

I cannot remember when I read “that’s the ugliest watch I’ve ever seen ...”


That’s why we must have one, amazing stance!


----------



## XsiOn (Jan 4, 2017)

tokareva said:


> Is it my imagination or do some of the numbers selected on the spreadsheet seem a little unusual? It seems like typically most want a lower number, but many have chosen much higher numbers for some reason. Personally I don't care what the number is but try to get one relatively low that still sounds good ,like 95 for example. I can understand the interest in some of the higher numbers like 200, 250,275, 299, 300, etc. but some of them I don't get.


And in my opinion this is great. It is not meant to understand everything... and isn't it amazing that so many totally different people with many different motives can support this one single project. I just love it.


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

tokareva said:


> I was sold on the idea after I found out they are making an exact replica of the original instead of something that just looks similar.


They aren't really making an exact replica if they aren't using an acrylic crystal. I wonder what's stopping them. I would like to use an acrylic crystal, but if not I would want sapphire.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

OrangeOrange said:


> They aren't really making an exact replica if they aren't using an acrylic crystal. I wonder what's stopping them. I would like to use an acrylic crystal, but if not I would want sapphire.


Well that's true, I was specifically referring to the case dimensions and dial, but I hope they go with acrylic if that's the original lens material. I wonder how hard it would be to get it replaced with acrylic if they do go with something else.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

XsiOn said:


> And in my opinion this is great. It is not meant to understand everything... and isn't it amazing that so many totally different people with many different motives can support this one single project. I just love it.


I have a bit of OCD involving over analyzing things that usually have no significance.:think:


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

I thought I read proprietary mineral crystal in an earlier post. Can’t see sapphire as an option with the cost. I’d be good with acrylic too. If it was good enough then, it’s good enough now.

Seems acrylic flex is what helps with depth rating so not sure a stiffer crystal material is that desired unless people are really gonna beat on these things and see more scratches than from just desk diving. Polywatch is our friend.


----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)

Zany4 said:


> I thought I read proprietary mineral crystal in an earlier post. Can't see sapphire as an option with the cost. I'd be good with acrylic too. If it was good enough then, it's good enough now.
> 
> Seems acrylic flex is what helps with depth rating so not sure a stiffer crystal material is that desired unless people are really gonna beat on these things and see more scratches than from just desk diving. Polywatch is our friend.


You're right ... may I suggest to try to build a replica, no (too) shiny hands, no perfect lume, no mirror polish case... a soviet looking watch ! 
Congrats on all the contributors 
Philippe


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Not sure about that 

Let’s keep it in the spirit of things without it looking too homemade. Times have moved on a bit.


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

I prefer acrylic, it can always be polished and cheaper to replace. Moreover, I prefer the idea of a replica, but I will be ok with whatever agreement is reached, as long as we have our sadko's


----------



## Nearco (Mar 20, 2014)

I agree with comrade RFollia: better the plexi than mineral glass. In addition to what he has said, its glow is warmer and it ages much better. I would prefer a replica too, but I will accept whatever is decided there.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

is this confirmed to have sadko with gusli on back?


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

taike said:


> is this confirmed to have sadko with gusli on back?


I backed the project no matter what, but I had asked the same question.

No definitive answer other than they are trying to make it as close to the original as possible.

Hopefully it can be laser marked if it can't be physically engraved or embossed...


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Zany4 said:


> I backed the project no matter what, but I had asked the same question.
> 
> No definitive answer other than they are trying to make it as close to the original as possible.
> 
> Hopefully it can be laser marked if it can't be physically engraved or embossed...


I agree but embossing would be much more preferable?


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Kotsov said:


> Zany4 said:
> 
> 
> > I backed the project no matter what, but I had asked the same question.
> ...


Embossing would be awesome, but that might need a lot of costly tooling to produce. Engraving should be possible and a lot more "permanent" than laser marking. Salt water might corrode laser marking over time even if we'll passivated during finishing.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

First post in 2 weeks on watch.ru regarding the Sadko. Read into it what you will:

"We thought to do this summer, but I feel it will not work. Without drawings everything is difficult. 
There is no solution for the rest. Therefore, I am silent, this is secondary for the time being. 
Phosphor luminous, simple. green. Or white and green. In short, the standard. 
The man is now at the production left, waiting for news from him. 
The main task now is to make arrows and tsifer. To set everything right and in place."


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> First post in 2 weeks on watch.ru regarding the Sadko. Read into it what you will:
> 
> "We thought to do this summer, but I feel it will not work. Without drawings everything is difficult.
> There is no solution for the rest. Therefore, I am silent, this is secondary for the time being.
> ...


Ok thanks Ferg, I just checked it last night but that post wasn't there. Maybe comrade Detroie or someone will better translate it's meaning latter. Simple green for what? Lume color?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, when I visit watch.ru I just let Chrome translate it, and the results are sometimes mysterious  I think the green was referring to lume. The rest though? It sort of sounds like there is some overall uncertainty, or at the least a delay until after the Summer?


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> First post in 2 weeks on watch.ru regarding the Sadko. Read into it what you will:
> 
> "We thought to do this summer, but I feel it will not work. Without drawings everything is difficult.
> There is no solution for the rest. Therefore, I am silent, this is secondary for the time being.
> ...


I think this translation gives main idea what Misrob writes.

His plan was to finish all issue till summer, but not, as you mentioned, there is some delay.

in general, withoud drawings very difficult to to do something. 
Some guy went to the production and we are waiting news from him about any possibilities. 
Lume will be Luminova, green color or white-green color (seems to me like on Citizen watches). 
Main objective at the moment to produce hands and dial.

i think this guy will try to get understanding about producing project in details (hands, dial etc) and in general (assemble etc)


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you so much, comrade!
большое спасибо, Товарищ!


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you so much, comrade!
большое спасибо, Товарищ!


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

So things are continuing but delayed and they are starting to make the hands?


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Kotsov said:


> So things are continuing but delayed and they are starting to make the hands?


Forget my post. The later ones have just popped up


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Kotsov said:


> So things are continuing but delayed and they are starting to make the hands?


Forget my post. The later ones have just popped up


----------



## skipvel (Dec 6, 2017)

A bit of a silly question perhaps. I notice that on the reserved list about 20 of the low numbers(under 100) have not paid a deposit. Can we claim these numbers by putting in a deposit, or are these people who are working on the project? Just seemed funny that there were more reservations than deposits. Thanks.


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

skipvel said:


> A bit of a silly question perhaps. I notice that on the reserved list about 20 of the low numbers(under 100) have not paid a deposit. Can we claim these numbers by putting in a deposit, or are these people who are working on the project? Just seemed funny that there were more reservations than deposits. Thanks.


I can ask Misrob about reserv for thouse who pay a deposit, at least it will be fare enought, if you pay before others you can take number who is not paying.

Those who didnt make a payment is an ordinary participants, they have no connection to production etc.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Latest from watch.ru, perhaps detroi can translate better:

About making deposits:
No, because I myself have suspended so far prepayments. Until some clarifications. 

Overall progress:
So. The man came from production and brought to me some points that we did not know, due to the fact that we had never encountered the glory of 2427. 
Glory has one nuance that caused some misunderstandings why they could not be there without drawings. 
It turns out that the legs of the dial are attached to the spacer ring, which is worn on the mechanism and the mechanism with this ring is one. With the help of this ring, the fur is also fastened in the watch case. And without knowing it, we sent them naked fur in the analysis, and not the watch assembly. They puzzled over how the tsifer was attached to the fur and could not really explain the problem to us due to translation difficulties.
In Soviet times there were metal rings in which the legs were fastened with screws, later they began to make plastic rings in which the legs were attached simply to the holes due to the friction force. 
Now we will send the watch to the collection, so that they disassemble themselves there and have an understanding of fastening the fur in the case. 
Similarly, with the landing size of the arrows. Since we sent them already taken, respectively, the sizes of the footers have already lost their original appearance. they measured the tribes and sizes walk. Here it is necessary to search for a suitable size by the method of selection from other arrows.


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

Fergfour said:


> Latest from watch.ru, perhaps detroi can translate better:
> 
> About making deposits:
> No, because I myself have suspended so far prepayments. Until some clarifications.
> ...


My eyes bleeding when i read such translation

Prepayment was stopped until some issues resolving.

Our man come back from the production and explain some point, that we dont know, due to that we had never faced with Slava 2427
There is one feature of Slava mechanism, which was a blind spot for those who was making drawings.
We discovered that dial legs is fasten into spacer ring, this ring should be mounter on the mechanism, and mechanism with this ring became one.
With a help of this ring mechanism also mounted inside watch body. And we missing this point, have send to production "naked" mechanism, but not the whole assembled watch. There we breaking their minds about how dial is mounted to mechanism and cant explain to us what is the problem, because of the translation difference.
In Soviet time there was a metal rings, where legs was mounted to the dial by bolts, later plastic rings were produced, in which legs was mounted in to the wholes by power of friction.
So now we plan to sent to the production fully assembled watch with rings etc. for disassemble and they will find our what they need by themselves.
The same story with mounted place for hands, we sent it separately, obviously that futurs dimensions had lost its original view. They were measuring tribes and dimensions is not accurate.
We will try to search for a suitable size by selection from other arrows.

I hope that my grammar won't make your eyes bleeding:roll:


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the translation comrade Detroie. Do you think the watch is going to look exactly like the original, or very close? 
I really hope it can be made so close that it's almost impossible to see any difference.

Also how are they going to match the colors?


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

tokareva said:


> Thanks for the translation comrade Detroie. Do you think the watch is going to look exactly like the original, or very close?
> I really hope it can be made so close that it's almost impossible to see any difference.
> 
> Also how are they going to match the colors?


I asked Misrob about that and he told me that it will be close to original as close as possible, exept crown design and crystal.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Updates are great. Cheers.


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

If it's as close to the original as possible, this is very good news!
Большое спасиво!


----------



## OrangeOrange (Jan 30, 2015)

Why can we not have acrylic domed crystal like on amphibia? If we absolutely can't have acrylic, can we get sapphire crystal? I don't want mineral crystal.


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

OrangeOrange said:


> Why can we not have acrylic domed crystal like on amphibia? If we absolutely can't have acrylic, can we get sapphire crystal? I don't want mineral crystal.


If we want to be close to original, acrilic cristal should be used.

on wru some members prpopose curved sappfire, but it will be to expensive.


----------



## t3tan3k (Sep 6, 2018)

Yeah, i voiced that on WRU forum. Silica glass crystal is a deal breaker for me - acrylic or sapphire - i'm ok with either..


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

t3tan3k said:


> Yeah, i voiced that on WRU forum. Silica glass crystal is a deal breaker for me - acrylic or sapphire - i'm ok with either..


I would prefer acrylic also, but I still want the watch with whatever it is made with. Why is silica glass enough to make you not want the watch? Can the silica glass be replaced with one made of acrylic later?

I really wish they would reconsider using acrylic for the lens, I'm concerned about the weight and weird reflections that might be caused by glass, like with the compressor.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Bumpty bump.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Why don't you just register on watch.ru? Then you can get all the updates at your convenience (along with all the other stuff that forum offers).


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Why don't you just register on watch.ru? Then you can get all the updates at your convenience (along with all the other stuff that forum offers).


I don't think you need to register and the link is on page 1 of this thread.

The bump is to keep it on the first page so that it gathers interest on this forum. Or at least isn't lost. Does this make sense?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

My bad, I thought you were requesting progress updates. 
I'm sure once there's some news to report it'll be here. Several wus members are on watch.ru and keep tabs on their projects. At the rate this one's going it sounds like it'll be a while.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> My bad, I thought you were requesting progress updates.
> I'm sure once there's some news to report it'll be here. Several wus members are on watch.ru and keep tabs on their projects. At the rate this one's going it sounds like it'll be a while.


Absolutely no problem my friend.

Slots do seem to be disappearing slowly but nicely.

Loving Russian watches does teach you patience and this could be the best project ever.

By far.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Is there a minimum needed? Less than half of the 300 slots are accounted for. Maybe as it gets closer it'll fill up quick though. 
I'm making a conscious effort to refrain from any further Russian purchases for a while. I feel I have enough already and the Samara is coming soon as well.
Maybe in the Fall or Winter I'll be more in the mood for the Sadko.


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

I read that this movement (slava 2427) has a quickset date, but it looks like that's manually activated outside of the watch case by a small 'pusher' 
Will this reissue have a quickset date? Would help me make this decision much easier


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Just a simple bump


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Is it still $100 to [email protected] via paypal including WUS nick and desired number? Sorry 1st time participating in such thing.


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

Odessa200 said:


> Is it still $100 to [email protected] via paypal including WUS nick and desired number? Sorry 1st time participating in such thing.


Prepayment is stopped at the moment.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

detroie said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it still $100 to [email protected] via paypal including WUS nick and desired number? Sorry 1st time participating in such thing.
> ...


Thanks. I had reserved a spot. Waiting for further instructions.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Teeny weeny bumpity


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Bumptee to the top


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

A highly predictable bump...


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

I had signed up. 🙂. How many more folks do we need to pledge?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Odessa200 said:


> I had signed up. 🙂. How many more folks do we need to pledge?


I thought sign-up was suspended


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

taike said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> > I had signed up. 🙂. How many more folks do we need to pledge?
> ...


Payment is suspended but you can sign up.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Anyone with a grasp of Russian know if there has been any progress on this?


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Nothing. Just posted a question to watch.ru. Lets see what people say... If I get a response I will post it here.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

The last status update was on 6/3 and wasn't real specific: "Work is underway, not as fast as we would like, but it is underway." I'm sure if there when there is a progress update one of us on watch.ru will post here.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Cheers, appreciate it.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

First bump in two weeks...


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

First bump in two weeks...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kotsov said:


> First bump in two weeks...


last update on watch.ru was Jun 24


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Kotsov said:


> First bump in two weeks...


Why? What do the bumps achieve? This is a project hosted by watch.ru so why not ask for updates over there? Meanwhile, if any of our members have new information, I'm confident that they will share it here.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Chascomm said:


> Why? What do the bumps achieve? This is a project hosted by watch.ru so why not ask for updates over there? Meanwhile, if any of our members have new information, I'm confident that they will share it here.


I'm not bumping for information but to keep it up in the posts so it doesn't get lost.

I've already said that. I can repeat as many times as you like until you understand.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Chascomm said:


> Why? What do the bumps achieve? This is a project hosted by watch.ru so why not ask for updates over there? Meanwhile, if any of our members have new information, I'm confident that they will share it here.


I'm not bumping for information but to keep it up in the posts so it doesn't get lost.

I've already said that. I can repeat as many times as you like until you understand.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Kotsov said:


> I can repeat as many times as you like until you understand.


You just did.

You just did.

But I still don't understand how the post will be 'lost' if it moves off the first page of the forum. The content remains intact, the thread remains searchable, and those who have subscribed to it have the link saved. Anybody who has new information to add will post and up to the top it will pop. Nothing lost.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Chascomm said:


> Kotsov said:
> 
> 
> > I can repeat as many times as you like until you understand.
> ...


I always thought this bumping is to have the post at the top list so new forum members or people who missed it before will see it and subscribe to the project.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Odessa200 said:


> I always thought this bumping is to have the post at the top list so new forum members or people who missed it before will see it and subscribe to the project.


That's it.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Any updates on this for those that don’t understand Russian?

I appreciate this will bait the snarky into keyboard action but some info would be helpful.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kotsov said:


> Any updates on this for those that don't understand Russian?
> 
> I appreciate this will bait the snarky into keyboard action but some info would be helpful.


anybody can understand enough with google translate:

last week, eir139 requested update and Skunk_anansie requested SN 110


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

I think we have a winner


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Uh?

Any news?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Danilao said:


> Uh?
> 
> Any news?


http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=5465895&postcount=532


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Grazie Taike, davvero molto gentile.

Below a funny translation made by Mr. Google for the benefit of those few unredeemed who still insist on not wanting to learn the language of the Russians

“September-October there will be progress, they tried to send the assembled clock to the tea house, the customs do not let them pass. Protecting their manufacturer. A man will take it in September.”

I do not understand the need to force everyone to have tea right in the middle of production but it probably corroborates the impatient souls

:-D


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Danilao said:


> Grazie Taike, davvero molto gentile.
> 
> Below a funny translation made by Mr. Google for the benefit of those few unredeemed who still insist on not wanting to learn the language of the Russians
> 
> ...


Too funny. Should be 'send to China'. Not to 'tee house'. The rest is Ok. Basically: the project is alive. Some progress is expected in the fall after the courier will bring something (not clear to me what, maybe movements maybe bodies) to China (for assembly?). So, lets wait a few months.


----------



## tokareva (Feb 18, 2016)

Odessa200 said:


> Too funny. Should be 'send to China'. Not to 'tee house'. The rest is Ok. Basically: the project is alive. Some progress is expected in the fall after the courier will bring something (not clear to me what, maybe movements maybe bodies) to China (for assembly?). So, lets wait a few months.


Thank you for clearing that up comrade. Daniele had me thinking it was actually something about drinking tea :roll: , which made sense to me because I know tea is very big in Russia. These translation issues are the reason I don't go to watch.ru very often, it's too confusing. I don't understand why they can't have better translations.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

tokareva said:


> Odessa200 said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny. Should be 'send to China'. Not to 'tee house'. The rest is Ok. Basically: the project is alive. Some progress is expected in the fall after the courier will bring something (not clear to me what, maybe movements maybe bodies) to China (for assembly?). So, lets wait a few months.
> ...


Problem is that, even in English, China can be a country or can be cups for tee ?. Yes, upper/lower case is different in such cases and in theory, one day, auto translation will be spot on.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Odessa200 said:


> Problem is that, even in English, China can be a country or can be cups for tee 🙂. Yes, upper/lower case is different in such cases and in theory, one day, auto translation will be spot on.


but then skynet will become self aware


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

taike said:


> but then skynet will become self aware


IT ALREADY IS MR TAIKE CONNOR......









T34's GONNA GIT YA............


----------

